# Retroverted Uterus?



## Suki73

So, I had a pelvic exam yesterday as I'd told my doc about wanting to conceive. She did the exam and mentioned that I have a retroverted uterus. She said that it is 'just the way you're born' and normal for me, but that I should put my legs up on the wall after intercourse to ensure the spermies have the best chance. Of course, I immediately started to wonder if this would pose a problem. I said 'is that a problem' and she said 'not with good sperm' !!!! (no pressure on OH then! :haha:) I googled it later and read that a certain percentage of women have this and it generally doesn't pose a problem for conception. In fact, wombs have various 'angles' and while retroverted is less common, it's not that unusual. 

Have any of you ladies been told you have a slightly backwards tilted womb? I'm curious because no gynae has ever mentioned it to me before, and I'm still feeling a bit concerned about it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Me, me, me! Lol.

My doc has said the same thing, shouldn't pose a problem and since I have been pregnant before, I tend to agree.

It might make trying to use CP a little more difficult and I have been told to lay on my stomach after BDing vs. legs in the air, lol. Something to do with the tilt.


----------



## Suki73

On your stomach, eh? Hmm:huh: I'll probably do a headstand just to be on the safe side :) 

It also throws up lots of questions about best intercourse position that I was too bashful to ask my doctor about! :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have heard all of them, lol. My personal opinion is that the best position is the one that feels good to both you and your partner. Sex should always be fun, even during TTC!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have a retroverted uterus (seriously so, it is so painful getting PAP tests because the cervix is so far upward and to the left) and got pregnant the first cycle we tried in 2009 without any acrobatics! No legs up or anything of the sort.


----------



## bittybobby

I'm glad you posted this - I was told I was on the tilt so to speak about 15 years ago - but no one has ever mentioned it since and I always ask the nurse who does my smear test 'does everything look ok'. Not once has she ever mentioned it and always says 'yes'.

I might ask my doc to check me out when I next go just in case I need to start trapezing, hanging from the lampshade, back flipping or whatever else to get the little fellows swimming in the right direction!!!!


----------



## Suki73

Thanks ladies. My doctor didn't seem to think it was anything to be concerned about, but I will probably start doing the legs up the wall routine anyway. Maybe I should get out the yoga mat, hmm... 

Downward-facing dog, anyone? :)

p.s. Junebug, your little girl is gorgeous!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## Saz100

Hi Suki73 - I too was told I have a retroverted uterus, apparently the best position is doggy as it deposits the sperm closer to the cervix and I too was told to lie on my stomch after intercourse like dachsundmom? I still think whatever feels more comfortable for you though and the little swimmers will find their way no matter what! This TTC thing is a bloomin minefield :hugs:ey!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Interesting! Doggy is the way Zoëlle was conceived, will make sure to keep that up!


----------



## Suki73

Saz100 said:


> Hi Suki73 - I too was told I have a retroverted uterus, apparently the best position is doggy as it deposits the sperm closer to the cervix and I too was told to lie on my stomch after intercourse like dachsundmom? I still think whatever feels more comfortable for you though and the little swimmers will find their way no matter what! This TTC thing is a bloomin minefield :hugs:ey!!

Hmm, just as well, this is a favourite position with us... :blush:

Kinda counter-intuitive, but good to know :)

Good luck, Saz :dust:


----------



## Penfold

Hihihi - I'm another retrovert!


----------



## Suki73

Penfold said:


> Hihihi - I'm another retrovert!

Lol, hi :hi:

We should start a "Retroverts Club" :haha:


----------



## Saz100

Ha! Yes thats funny! Whereabouts are you all in your cycle? I'm on CD13, tried the lying on the tummy last night lol! :flower:


----------



## Suki73

Saz100 said:



> Ha! Yes thats funny! Whereabouts are you all in your cycle? I'm on CD13, tried the lying on the tummy last night lol! :flower:

I'm not ttc until October, unfortunately :growlmad:

Hope the lying on your tum works!!! :dust:

I am now noticing that doggy and post-bd lying on your stomach is recommended for a tilted uterus - i.e. the complete opposite to what the doctor told me!? :shrug:

Also, I had a laparoscopy years ago to check for endo (negative) because I was having such severe period pain. Turns out bad period pain can be a consquence of tilted uterus. I am feeling a bit peeved that my gynaecologist failed to mention any of this to me at the time.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Uteruses can be retroverted or anteverted, and depending on which the cervical os is either up (towards front of vagina, as with retroverted) or down (towards back of vagina, as with anteverted). Your doc may have just gotten the two mixed up :flower:

I'm CD14, O'ing anytime now!


----------



## Misery

I have one too. Been pregnant 3 times, one mc. Its normal, a third of women have it and it has nothing to do with fertility issues, i work in fertility. So please dont worry, your doc is right when she says you born with it. Its an observation not a problem and ive never heard of staying in certain positions for the sperm, i didnt do any of that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Misery!


----------



## Suki73

Misery said:


> I have one too. Been pregnant 3 times, one mc. Its normal, a third of women have it and it has nothing to do with fertility issues, i work in fertility. So please dont worry, your doc is right when she says you born with it. Its an observation not a problem and ive never heard of staying in certain positions for the sperm, i didnt do any of that.

Thanks Misery, that's good to hear :flower:


----------



## Suki73

Junebug_CJ said:


> Uteruses can be retroverted or anteverted, and depending on which the cervical os is either up (towards front of vagina, as with retroverted) or down (towards back of vagina, as with anteverted). Your doc may have just gotten the two mixed up :flower:
> 
> I'm CD14, O'ing anytime now!

I thought a retroverted uterus was tilted back towards the spine; and an anteverted uterus was tilted forward towards the bladder? Is it the other way around?

:haha: I'm confused! :rofl:

Junebug, I hope you get lots of heat-seeking exocet swimmers swimming up that retroverted uterus of yours :spermy::spermy::spermy:

(that has to be the weirdest thing I've ever said to anybody:haha:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, in retro the body of the uterus is tilted back so the cervix points up (when you tilt a plank downwards the top goes up) and vice versa for the anteverted uterus, does that make sense?

And thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Suki73

:dohh: Yes I getcha; I see you were talking about the cervix position :flower:

Thanks for clearing that up :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:flower: no problem!!!


----------



## longing4more

Suki73 said:


> Also, I had a laparoscopy years ago to check for endo (negative) because I was having such severe period pain. Turns out bad period pain can be a consquence of tilted uterus. I am feeling a bit peeved that my gynaecologist failed to mention any of this to me at the time.

hmmm. i have a very tilted uterus, and always have bad AF cramps. wonder if this is why?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

I am 37 and TTC our first. I have been pregnant once but had a mmc in April so back on the TTC bandwagon again now :cry:

Noticed this thread and just wanted to join the 'retroverted uterus' club :haha: At my follow-up scan after my mc I was told I have one! I always wondered if I may have one as my mum has. I have never suffered any period problems though to suggest I did. Interestingly though, I believe the time I conceived was from doggy style and I lay on my tummy for about half an hour afterwards :shrug: So I will definitely be doing this again!

x


----------



## Suki73

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 37 and TTC our first. I have been pregnant once but had a mmc in April so back on the TTC bandwagon again now :cry:
> 
> Noticed this thread and just wanted to join the 'retroverted uterus' club :haha: At my follow-up scan after my mc I was told I have one! I always wondered if I may have one as my mum has. I have never suffered any period problems though to suggest I did. Interestingly though, I believe the time I conceived was from doggy style and I lay on my tummy for about half an hour afterwards :shrug: So I will definitely be doing this again!
> 
> x

Hi Nat, 

Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: and welcome to the retroverts club, lol :flower:

From what I've been hearing "the future is doggy" Pfff. No sacrifice for me and my OH :) 

Still, it's good to know this and that the prevailing wisdom is to stay on your tummy afterwards. It also saves the risk of back/neck injury from doing headstands :haha:

Good luck with TTC :dust:


----------



## DexandDoobs

I also have a retroverted cervix. We tried for 13 cycles and the last one I laid on my belly and got pregnant that cycle.


----------

